# Easiest/Most successful frogs



## operationbutter (Dec 24, 2007)

Sorry for the newbie question, and i hope that this doesnt upset anyone, however i was wondering what type of frog is the easiest breeder and has the most success rate. I understand that success comes with an established and maintained viv, but i was just curious. I am going to start up a viv and i am just getting into the hobby. I am fascinated by these little guys and wanted to get some feedback from some pros. Merry xmas!


----------



## stevemc (Aug 13, 2007)

I would say the easiest to take care of and breed is the D. tinctorius/azureus types. They are a large frog, and dont seem to care if people are in the room. They are also easy to feed, dont need very tiny foods. Also they dont need to have the adults feed the tads-you take the fertilized eggs out, and raise them. There are also many types of tincts, so you wont get bored with them.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

The top four on this list are all very easy to keep and breed: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=3610


----------



## operationbutter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks. I am looking into getting azureus. I love the way they look. I hope they are as bold as many claim to be. Any suggestions/recommendations?


----------



## Lita (Dec 26, 2007)

I think breeding frogs is not so easy as you guys say but it is very hard.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

operationbutter said:


> Thanks. I am looking into getting azureus. I love the way they look. I hope they are as bold as many claim to be. Any suggestions/recommendations?


bold, beautiful and 'easy' for a dart frog, assuming one adheres to best husbandry practices...

Great frog IMO. Who doesnt appreciate a big blue frog?

S


----------



## jughead (Dec 20, 2007)

I would have to agree with some of the above posts and vote azureus also... as these were my first darts and have found they are big, bold, and relatively easy to breed and care for... I mean what more could you ask for.. most definitely a great newbie choice if you ask me... :wink:


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Lita said:


> I think breeding frogs is not so easy as you guys say but it is very hard.


Lita,

Actually it is pretty straightforward provided one is patient and provides the frogs with a good (hopefully optimal) set of conditions. I think too many people starting out with dart frogs are frustrated that their 11 month old azureus don't start breeding like clockwork or that frogs that are considered very prolific such as vents don't breed for them right after arrival.

One should also be prepared for the inevitable disasters that befall both newbies and established froggers as it pertains to eggs, tadpoles and froglets. Anyone who tells you they've never had problems with any or all of the above are either too new to know better, too clueless to notice or not exactly being accurate.

I've learned that patience is oftentimes rewarded. I've learned to not be frustrated by infertility and spotty production...in time most pairs/groups sort things out. You gain over time a sense of what conditions work for certain types of frogs and also can gain a heck of a lot of info from this forum about certain frogs as well.

Bill


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

*easiest frogs*

Which frog is easiest to care for is relevant to other considerations.

Such as food supply and ambient temperature of the room the frogs are going to be housed in, as well as time to devote to the animals.

Are you able to culture your own food on a consistant basis? Or are the frogs going to go without food because you forgot to make cultures, they dried out, mites, etc. If there are no fruit flys can you get pinhead crickets locally? Azureus like fruit flys and small crickets, whereas Phyllobates bicolor and vittatus can take 1 week crickets.

What is the temperature range for the room and the enclosure the frogs are going to be housed in. Is the room controlled on the thermostat? Do other people in the household have access to change the temp settings? Some frogs like it at the warmer end while others like it cooler. 

How much time are you able to invest in observation and environment husbandry. Any automation of lights or misting? Do you travel or are you gone for days at a time? Is there someone with half a brain who can care for the frogs in your absence.

Frogs are very hardy if you provide the right conditions but outside of the "happy" perameters and they can die quickly.

What size habitat are you providing. Do you have the resources to keep a group like vittatus or just a pair like pumilio? Meet your frogs social needs. Don't place the vivarium in a high traffic area if you are keeping a shy species. How often do want to be able to observe the frogs, do they need to be "bold" and active to be pleasing to you, or can you live with seeing frog butts dash under leaves when you enter the room. 

Once you consider all these variables and probably more I left out it will be easier to make a good choice for you.

Just thoughts
Eric


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Lita said:


> I think breeding frogs is not so easy as you guys say but it is very hard.


Lita,

I agree with Bill and many others that have shared their comments. 

As a reptile breeder I was never able to breed bearded dragons, but I was able to breed Frilled Dragons - which at the time was pretty special. 

In addition, I do not have a lot of luck with tree frogs - yet do well with darts. 

Patience can not be stressed enough. Too many people jump into this hobby expecting to have froglets galore....but it takes a lot of work, especially when you think it will take you 6 months of work just to get a froglet large enough to sell. 

Be patient, learn from your mistakes and read as much as you can. Eventually you will hone yous skills and become successful.

melissa


----------



## thetattooedone (Mar 26, 2007)

Getting on this forum is the 1st step in being successful. As you can see, there are a lot of people in here that are willing to help you succeed. One thing you have to consider is when/if you do get your frogs to breed, you will ultimately have froglets to care for, and ultimately find homes. That is sometimes easier said than done. So I'd be prepared to care for more frogs than anticipated, and possibly for an extended period of time. Otherwise good luck on your venture!


Brent


----------

